# Baby Pictures



## mr544 (Oct 6, 2007)

Here are some pictures of the babies. They are about 3 weeks old in the pirtures. They are now about 5 weeks. I was cleaning the nesting bow that is why they are in the bucket. I am sorry for not doing it sooner. I have been busy with school.

































They are two female cinnamon pearls and one male grey pearl.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

They are gorgeous! Little babies are sooo cute!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Gorgeous little babies!!  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Tiffany (Oct 13, 2007)

They are so cute!!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

thanks for sharing some pic's of your gorgeous babies


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow, such adorable babies!!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Oh my gosh, they are beautiful. I want one lol


----------

